# Room Sprays



## Incrtalent (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever used hydrosols in making room sprays?  I admit, I'm clueless on this one.  So far, the only room sprays I've made have been from a pre-made air/linen base with added essential oil.  The problem?  I'm not satisfied with the aromatic properties.  They seem "thin" compared to ones that I've purchased myself, and I was curious about hydrosols and their use in creating room sprays.

Love to get your feedback!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

you got me.. i have never made room sprays.. but I bet I can find a recipe.. be back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Holiday Room Spray by Mouse:
Here's a nice spray for the Holiday season.  In a spray bottle mix together:
40 drops of clove eo
30 drops of cinnamon eo
30 drops of ginger eo
20 drops of orange eo
4 fluid ounces distilled water
 Shake before use and make sure NOT to spray anywhere near your face.HTH

Cat's Room Spray:
make a Room spray/body spray/cologne splash/linen spray using the same recipe for all of them:
4 oz. grain alcohol
4 oz. distilled water
1 tsp. fragrance or essential oil
Dissolve the oils in the alcohol, slowly add the water to this. 
add 2tsp. glycerine to the cologne sprays for a fixative for the scent, as well as to add a slight moisturizing effect.If Everclear isn't available in your area, substitute a strong proofage vodka for the total 8 oz. water and alcohol in the above recipe.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 7, 2008)

I make my room sprays with no alcohol. I use cyclo and light oil and fragrance and thats it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

You can use grain alcohol (Vodka, Everclear etc) if you are making for yourself. If you are planning on selling them though you would need a liquor license.  :shock: 

Witch Hazel is a good alternative too. Cyclo is very nice though and you could drop your FO percentage with the cyclo and make a very nice body spray as cyclo feels great on the skin.

Some FOs won't mix with cyclo so you'll need to add a little grapeseed or rice bran oil to get it to mix in better. You'll want to watch your usage with the oils in room sprays though as the spray eventually falls to the floor and will leave it greasy. 

Marr


----------



## Incrtalent (Jan 7, 2008)

*Getting the Mix*

Thanks for all the info, but what I really needed to know was how to mix these.  Eg, I'm currently using a premade base to which I add EOs or FOs.  The recipe for this is pretty clear cut--a certain percentage of EOs to a certain percentage of base.  Does one use hydrosols with a premade base, or is the hydrosol itself a base?  I know nothing the use of hydrosols.  I've found several web sites about hydrosols suggesting that they are good to use in linen sprays, but no recipes on the mixing ratios or if you can or should even use them in a premade base. And if you can't use them in a premade base, then I'd be interested in knowing how to make a base and the ratios there as well.  Anybody have any experience with this?  I especially want to get a good, strong, long-lasting fragrance.

Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 7, 2008)

> Cat's Room Spray:
> make a Room spray/body spray/cologne splash/linen spray using the same recipe for all of them:
> 4 oz. grain alcohol
> 4 oz. distilled water
> ...



So if you have really stinky cats, just serve the mix and no one will care what your house smells like : :shock:


----------



## Bret (Jan 7, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> So if you have really stinky cats, just serve the mix and no one will care what your house smells like : :shock:



I'm kind of hoping the person goes by Cat, and it's not meant for cat households. I was under the impression that cats don't get along well with FO/EO? :?:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh poop!!!   hahahahahaah that is funny!  I just thought they were talking about the animal!  HAHAHAHHAAHAHA blonde moment!

I have 2 cats and neither one of them have a problem when I am making my products, in fact they are always at my feet when I am doing it!


----------



## Bret (Jan 7, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I have 2 cats and neither one of them have a problem when I am making my products, in fact they are always at my feet when I am doing it!



Maybe it's just ON the cat then 

My dog would LOVE to be with me making things, but she's not allowed. A 130 lb Rottweiler underfoot isn't the best idea


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the 2 cats and a 125lb black lab/great dane mix following me wherever I go.  So before I start making stuff, I make sure I have everything within grabbing distance


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL, you guys are funny.. 

The lady's name was "Cat" LOL 

I am cracking up! 

I went to soapnuts and found those. I have no clue on the Room Sprays


----------



## Incrtalent (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, this HAS been educational!  All animal humor aside, though, (which was a perk, as I have a couple of cats, too, who are VERY interested in the soap-making process and whom I have to discourage from hanging out on my counters so I don't get kitty hairs all over), this is what I DO know:

I do know that you can't sell room sprays, (or anything else) with grain alcohol in it.  You can use it, but you can't sell it.  

And round and round we go!   :wink:


----------

